# Dollar Tree Finds!!!!!!



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

We just got back from Dollar Tree, and I hit the jackpot!!!!  
They had a whole shelf of computer cables!  Usb printer cables,crossover cables, data transfer cables, POWER CORDS for the computers and monitors, usb extension cords, etc.... I bought $20.00 worth of computer cables and cords!!! COOL!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Oddlots/big lots often has some inexpensive USB cables, cheap mic, keyboards and mouse pads also.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool! I never even thught of looking there! Thanks for the suggestion Gary.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Me too, I hate seeing someone get stuck paying insane prices (sometimes $20 or more) for 6' USB cables. I always get an armload when I see them at a dollar store.


----------

